# Low Point Drains



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello everbody,
I got under my trailer to open the low point drains and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how to get them open. I was getting ready for a trip so I did not want to take the chance on breaking them. Does anybode have any pointers on this?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My single low point drain for fresh water has a simple twist off white cap.

Lefty loosey

Righty tighty


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

If the caps are real tight like mine were, you might want to grip the top part above the cap with a pair of pliers so the whole stem does'nt turn. Don't forget to open all your faucets to get all the water out.


----------



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

girard482 said:


> If the caps are real tight like mine were, you might want to grip the top part above the cap with a pair of pliers so the whole stem does'nt turn. Don't forget to open all your faucets to get all the water out.


I wish I had taken a picture of them. It seems to have 2 Knurled parts. An upper part and a lower part. I will try holding the center of it and turning the bottom one when I get home.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure why you want to open your low point drains and not just use the normal fresh water drain instead ...

Low Point drains are normally used for emptying the Hot Water heater and getting the fluid out of the line for Winterization...

Unless something has changed -- my 23RS has 3 lines hanging down -- 2 low points and one regular


----------



## MikeS (Jun 26, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Not sure why you want to open your low point drains and not just use the normal fresh water drain instead ...
> 
> Low Point drains are normally used for emptying the Hot Water heater and getting the fluid out of the line for Winterization...
> 
> Unless something has changed -- my 23RS has 3 lines hanging down -- 2 low points and one regular


With that in mind, I will look under it tonight. I have had it for 3-4 months and lots of trips but it has been sitting out in the sun and I assumed that some groth in the water may occur in the parts that I cant get the water out.


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

In regards to using the low point to drain... I have 2 white plugs, I unscrew both of them, open inside faucets, and can't get them to gravity feed. I have to turn on the pump to "force" water to come out of them. I also thought that I could start the force of gravity by turning the pump off once I got the water started, but that failed to produce the desired result...


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

burleson said:


> In regards to using the low point to drain... I have 2 white plugs, I unscrew both of them, open inside faucets, and can't get them to gravity feed. I have to turn on the pump to "force" water to come out of them. I also thought that I could start the force of gravity by turning the pump off once I got the water started, but that failed to produce the desired result...


With the caps off. Go to the hot water heater and pull the pressure release valve. This should let air in and start the flow. You also need to open the faucets in side. You should also have a fresh water drain. Most are in the front area of the camper.


----------

